# [SOLVED] Roadwyrms first build (help plz)



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

Most of the computers in my life where hand me downs from my brother after he builds a new one and usually they are not up to par with new/current high end games. A year ago my brother went off to join the marines and went to war, at the end of his term he stayed on the east coast and got married so Im working twords building my own computer to replace an old one. I have a questions and open for suggestions and comments.

Ill open up by answering a few questions my self:

//

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
Iv already thrown some money into the project for mobo and case, Im on a prety tight budget and only plan to purchuse the parts one or two at a time at about $200-$300 a run. All and all my current estimate is at about $750.

2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Currently most of the parts on my list are Nvidia based on reviews.

3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Yes but not much, at some point Id like to take advantage of having two monitors and being able to work on a separate project while still in game bvut this wont be a big issue for me.

4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Yes, this will be primarily a gaming rig. Being able to play the newest games will be a concern but I realize that being able to play the newest games at top seting can be expensive and I am on a budget.

5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
I dont believe so... I do render animation for 3rd party games but Iv been doing that on my old computer and dont foresee any issues.

6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Hmm...tough question. Usually Im not one to overclock but I believe the set up that Im planning will have the ability to overclock without too much of an issue. Iv never dealt with this feature before so I am unsure if it will come down to that. Perhaps a little.

7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
500GB will be more than I think Ill need, my current system only has 60GB and Im just getting to the 90% wishing that I had like 10GB more. Most information that needs storage is for a game or two (Im not one to fill my comp up with games that I dont play or movies) but most of my space is filled with Poser7 model information and renders for animation.

8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
OK, now my noobishness is going to start shinning through, lol. I do believe that I'll want to use my old HDD as a project HDD since it contains most of my project files but I wouldnt be against transferring it to a new HDD. Not sure what type of connection it uses but Im almost positive that its a parallel or serial connection.

9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
Currently Im all for XP pro since I own it, eventually Id like to look into Windows7.

10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
Case I have (NZXT Tempest ATX Mid-Tower Case).

11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
No, I have working ones and I can always upgrade those at a differant time.

12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
My old computer has no PCI parts that Im aware of and PCI-e is one of the things that Im aiming for. I do believe that I can still one of my DVD drives:
DVD: sony dvd/rewritable drive dru-820a
DVD: Lite-On LDW-811S DVD±RW/DVD±R 
DVD: jlms xj-hd166s

13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
Maybe some time in the future, I currently have two monitors (AGP).

14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Tigerdirect or newegg (if not at tiger).

15. Location: What country do you live in?
USA
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////

OK, so heres a list of what I already have:

Motherboard: EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI Motherboard
Case: NZXT Tempest ATX Mid-Tower Case

Heres a current list of what my research has lead me to believe is what Im going to purchase within the next month:

Video cards (1 at first and eventually the second one later): EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+ 
Power: Ultra X4 1050W Modular Power Supply

The following list is iffy and Im open to suggestions:

CPU: This is a tough one for me, they are rather expensive and I know very little about them. A game that I currently play suggests a Intel E8400 Core2Duo or Better. Im told by a co-worker that its not a very good chip and suggests a quad chip. Im currently looking at the Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200S Processor because of the price. At the most I think $250 is the max I want to spend.

CPU Fan: Cooler Master V8 CPU Fan (Im still researching fan options).

RAM: (2) OCZ Fatal1ty Dual Channel 4096MB (was looking for SLI ready but unable to find so far that looks good, seems like allot of them had really low reviews). Ill only need 4GB DDR3 to start off with and eventually get another two for the full 8GB.

HDD: Im kind of lost on this one. Ill only need a 500GB. My main concerns are price and reliability. Id rather spend $100 on a reliable good quality 500GB than purchasing a $100 TB that may fail at some point.

I think that covers it.

One issue that I have is that when I bought the motherboard I didnt realize that it was a Recertified board. It didnt come with anything other than two SLI parts to connect the video cards. I believe from some research that I did that the mobo usually comes with a fan of some sort. The Case has 6 fans and I plan to purchase a CPU fan but if the board usually has another fan connected to it, I guess it couldnt hurt to get one. In a video it showed the little fan being attached to the grill near the CPU.

I plan to purchase the items that may be a problem or pricey last (like the CPU) in case I need to exchange it.

Thank you for reading this, suggestions and comments welcome


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

If at all posible, return the Mobo. EVGA make great GPU's but no Mobo's. Intel CPU's prefer Intel chipsets and often don't play well with Nvidia chips.
Asus & Gigabyte are high quality boards.
Ultra PSU's are not good. Seasonic & Corsair are good.
The E8400 is an excellent choice for gaming.
A stock Intel fan/heatsink is fine unless to do heavy OC'ing.
WD are very good hard drives. The Black series has a 32MB Cache and 5 yr. warranty.
One high quality graphics card is enough. Using two graphics cards yields a small performance increase at a major cost increase.
See this thread for ideas.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

The E8400 would get along best on a P45 motherboard rather than 790i; however, it will work in your current EVGA board, just don't expect amazing overclocking results, and don't be surprised if you get a few odd issues.

The Radeon 5750 would be a better graphics card in that price range than the 9800GTX+, same performance and with DX11 support. If you're dedicated to nVidia at least get the GTS250, it's the same as the 9800GTX+ but with slightly lower heat and power consumption.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Ill see if I can return the mobo, it included a return slip but Ill contact them in the morning and make sure. Tigerdirect doesnt seem to have a few of these items so Ill use newegg. I really dont like the idea of using a "recertified" motherboard to begin with.

No, Im not dedicated to any one company and I care very little about flashy lights and what not. My biggest concern is the ability to upgrade later and having a solid reliable build that will last me at least a few years.

So here is a current list:

MoBo: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
-or-
Intel BOXDP45SG LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor BX80570E8400 - 3.0GHz, 6MB Cache, 1333MHz FSB, Wolfdale, Dual-Core, Retail, Socket 775, Processor with Fan

Graphics Card: SAPPHIRE 100284L Radeon HD 5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

HDD: Western Digital WD5001AALS Caviar Black Hard Drive - 500GB, 7200 rpm, 32MB, SATA-3G

Case: NZXT Tempest ATX Mid-Tower Case

Power: CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2

RAM: ???

Yes, one video card should do me just fine. I didnt even know that the cpu would come with its own fan. Already this setup is saving me money.
Just a little confused about what mobo I want now and I guess RAM isnt really a big issue. RAM will cost about $100 for 4GB and my price on Mobo is anywhere between $100-$200. I hope a 850w power supply is enough, it seems like it would be.

Thanks for the input, Ill continue to post here for my inquiries and eventually give an update as to how its going along 

-EDIT-

I may just follow the $800 list but I was under the impression that I would need at least a 750w power supply just for that video card. Is the $800 computer build listed there really any good for gaming? I may go off its basic list and then upgrade as I acquire more money.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

OK, I looked into the $800 list and it needs to be updated, apparently costs went up since that list was made...that's odd, you would think prices would have dropped!

I crossed check between tiger and eg and found some items are cheaper at one or the other by $10.

Heres a update to that list based on the items I plan to get:
TYPE: NAME / LISTED PRICE (CURRENT PRICE / AFTER REBATE)

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-UD3L $93.99 ($89.99 a/r $79.99)
Processor: Intel E8400 $164.99 ($167.99)
Ram: G.Skill PI Black 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2 800 $49.99 ($92.99)
Power Supply: Corsair 650TX $94.99 ($99.99 a/r 89.99)
Video Card: SAPPHIRE 100284L Radeon HD 5750 $144.99
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD5001AALS Caviar Black Hard Drive - 500GB $64.99

The oddest thing is the RAM was listed as being $49.99 back in 4/15/09 and the current price is $92.99! Perhaps this is a different RAM or it was actually for 4 sticks and not two?

One big difference between this list and my original is that this is a DDR2 build where as mine was a DDR3. Will this make a really big difference?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

That was the correct price on the RAM. I got several 2X2GB kits of OCZ DDR2 for $40 w/$20 rebate early in the year. DDR2 has gone up considerably for several reasons.
The build you have listed looks good.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

OK, looks like I waited too long and im kinda stuck with the "EVGA nForce 790i" at least for now, Ill upgrade at some point I suppose.

So would we still suggest the "SAPPHIRE 100284L Radeon HD 5750" over the "EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+"?

If I decided to go quad what would be the best option at $200? Would this be worth geting for my needs: "Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 Processor BX80580Q9400"? Is it best to go Intel rather than AMD with this mobo?

For some reason Im really turned on about the X4 power supplies, a little pricey but may be worth it? Think 850w would be enough? "Ultra X4 850W Modular Power Supply". It has great reviews and cable managment.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Ultra PSU's are not reliable. Seasonic & Corsair are good quality units.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

OK, first off, thank you Tyree and Phædrus2401 for your input!

Im stuck with the mobo and after some more research Iv altered my selection a little bit. Found out that all RAM some how sky rocketed in price...wow!

Currently own:

mobo: EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI Motherboard

Looking to purchuse on 10th:

Power: Corsair TX850W Power Supply - 850W, ATX, 80Plus
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Processor

Future Purchase within the month:

video: Sparkle GeForce GTS 250 Video Card (1GB Mem?!?)
HDD: Western Digital WD5001AALS Caviar Black Hard Drive (500GB)

Iv actually decided to upgrade the video card idea, instead of two cards it may be best to just get one good one. After some browsing the sparkle may look pretty with its "1GB mem" but is it really worth it? The list posted above that was provided actually has the "GeForce 9800 GTX+" listed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Good choices. I'm not a gamer so I can't say if the 1GB Sapphire is worth the added cost but I don't see how it could be a bad thing.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Currently I have everything put together but I dont have the VideoCard or RAM. Is it at all possible to test to see if everything I have so far works? I know it would be hard to see anything without a videocard and not having RAM yet may be a bother. Perhapes with everything else I can at least power up and see if fans, lights and start up beep works?

Should I wait tell I get the videocard and RAM?...itll be like another 3 weeks tell I can get those.

I have no other parts to test backup with


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

The best, and suggested, way to test in on the bench before assembling in the case. 


Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Well I finally received all my parts and went by Tyree's suggestion and I have no beep and no video to monitor... sigh.

Lots of lights go on, all fans work (mobo even has a little display "FF" how neat) but theres no beep (The sound is internal on the board) and the monitor has no display. I know the monitor works fine because I use it for my other computer.

I followed the mobo "clear cmos" and tried again with the same results. I looked up the issue online and found lots of simmulaur issues but not much in the way of solving the issue. Checked all connections, removed and reinserted graphics card, switched the RAM (two came in pack).

From what I read it sounds like my mobo or cpu is faulty, another post said that if the fans are working chances are the CPU is faulty, which would really suck.

I may have to take it to a tech and pay $60 to find out whats wrong and then spend more money I dont have to replace what ever is faulty.

Any suggestions?

Corsair XMS3 2048MB Dual Channel PC10600 DDR3 1333MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB)

Sparkle GeForce GTS 250 Video Card - 1024MB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0, (2) Dual Link DVI, SLI Ready

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Processor BX80569Q9550 - 2.83GHz, 12MB Cache, 1333MHz FSB, Yorkfield, Quad-Core, Retail, Socket 775, Processor with Fan

Corsair TX850W Power Supply - 850W, ATX, 80Plus

WD Caviar 500GB Serial ATA HD 7200/32MB/SATA-3G

NZXT Tempest ATX Mid-Tower Case - Clear Sides, Front USB, eSATA Ports

EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI Motherboard - NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI, Socket 775, ATX, Audio, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, S/PDIF, USB 2.0, Firewire, eSATA, RAID, Recertified


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Is this with the refurb EVGA Mobo? Make sure you have all the power connections to the Mobo and GPU connected.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Yes, its with the refurb mobo (supposedly they test it before selling it) and all power connections are connected, there's just the two to the mobo as far as Iv read. The 8 pin for the CPU is connected.

The graphics card has two 6 pins but I didn't connect the audio wire as there's no where to connect it to.

Wouldn't it at least beep?


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Called the local comp diagnostic place and found out that I can either pay $75 to find out what the problem is or I can buy a $130 mobo and try that...tough choice. I dont really have any money to waste but when I talked to the guy over the phone and described the situation he seemed to think it was a motherboard issue.

Im getting the year long warranty this time, thats for sure!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Is the computer still on the bench?
If not remove it from the case, place on the motherboard box and have only
ram
psu
video card
cpu with fan/heatsink
keyboard, monitor, mouse installed

Make sure a case speaker is connected and touch the 2 pins the case switch connect to with a screw drive.

post back what happens


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

OK, did as posted and just get the same effect. 

Step one with just the power on I can see a small blue light.
Step two power up and the cpu fan is going and other light come on (also a small led that says "FF")... no beep no video.

I dont have external speakers but the mobo has a built in sound attachment that I assume works.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Rmove the ram and power on, it should beep because the system can't find usable memory, a lack of beeps indicates a bad motherbord

Everything else it seems is correct, FF means the computer has cleared post and attempting tp boot, thats not the case though as you would have video I suspect its wrong


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*



Roadwyrm said:


> Called the local comp diagnostic place and found out that I can either pay $75 to find out what the problem is or I can buy a $130 mobo and try that...tough choice. I dont really have any money to waste but when I talked to the guy over the phone and described the situation he seemed to think it was a motherboard issue.
> 
> Im getting the year long warranty this time, thats for sure!


What brand & model of Mobo for $130?


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4349464&SRCCODE=WEBLET03ORDER&cm_mmc=Email-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET03ORDER-_-Deals

I read a report on that subject and tried to remove RAM (no beep) and then removed the videocard (no beep) but that was in the case. Ill try it out of case today but Im pretty confidant that it'll do the same thing. I just wish I had a spare Mobo to test with that I knew worked.

I also read a post with someone that had a similar issue and a poster said that if the CPU fan was working chances are its not the mobo...but he may be incorrect.


----------



## widowmaker818 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

have you checked the pins on the cpu are all ok ? make sure none are bent or missing not sure if tht happens with intel cpus but i knew some one hu bent an amd pin once and it wldnt boot


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*



> I also read a post with someone that had a similar issue and a poster said that if the CPU fan was working chances are its not the mobo...but he may be incorrect.


They are incorrect



> I read a report on that subject and tried to remove RAM (no beep) and then removed the videocard (no beep) but that was in the case. Ill try it out of case today but Im pretty confidant that it'll do the same thing. I just wish I had a spare Mobo to test with that I knew worked.


I was under the impression it still was being bench tested, it should remain on the bench with minimal components till it passes post


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Yeah, its still in bench. The tests where done before being re-benched. Im not going to bother putting it in the case if it doesnt work.

So how would you know if its the CPU or Motherboard?

This chip has no pins and appears to be in perfect shape.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

the only way to test either a cpu or motherboard is to place them into a controlled situtation where all the other essential parts are known to be good


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

With the quality of parts you have and a refurbed mobo my guess its a bad motherboard and I think the percentages would lean that way.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Well it turns out everything works fine....after $130 for a diagnostics pro to look into it. The problem was the CMOS. I had researched and removed the battery incase that was the issue but NO WHERE did it say to start the computer with it removed! I always put it back in before starting in fear that it would cause a bigger issue.

So all in all it was a simple little thing that cost me more than I have right now so I have to wait tell my next paycheck to get it back up and running.

Thanks for the replies and if someone happens to have this same issue please let them know about starting the comp with the battery removed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

thats why we dont reccommend EVGA motherboards; in a normal circumstance you would rma the board back to the manuf and they send you a new one ......free

@ 130.00 to supply nothing, your diag pro should have a mask IMHO


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

For $130 the "diag pro" should furnish some lubricant.


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

The thing that gets me is that originally I was paying &75 for a diagnostics and then I got a call saying that they are charging me $55 to put the computer together (I called the day before and mentioned to an intern that it was still in bench mod and he didn't say it was best to have it all together) and now they say that it will go to BIOS. A few days before the tech said he needed my windows disk... so at this point I don't think Im getting my full diagnostic worth if its only going to BIOS... shouldn't they check and make sure everything works? Maybe even install the windows? Why would they ask me for my windows disk if they arnt going to install it???

...and its not like its some back water place too.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

whewwww; I dont know what to say, totally befuddled

$55.00 I could see; test the board on the bench; correct a kink "if" it had one that was "fixable" and re-assemble in the case

I would probably even install windows just to cover MY butt and make sure I got the problem

but in the end, I still think you have a bum board


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Well the boards fine although I do intend to get a replacement. The issue was simply clearing the CMOS because it was previously used and in all my research I hadnt heard anything about starting the comp with the battery removed instead of just removing the battery when off for a few seconds.

I pretty much assumed the mobo was going to be an issue and it still may be at some point. I would be interested in hearing what would be a good investment as far as a mobo goes. Something reliable and upgradable that would be good for current gaming needs and 3D artwork rendering.

As it is right now the mobo was a decent investment under the circumstances considering that the original price was some where at $250 and I only paid $130 for it... and then the $130 for the diog.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

you will LOVE the gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P or cheaper = GA-EP45-UD3L

either of those boards will run circles around the weird issues that come from EVGA boards with 790i chipsets = YUCK


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Thats a DDR2 device and everything I have is DDR3... what about the GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3LR LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel ?

They say the BIOS set up is tricky at first but otherwise was in the same list as the other board and has all the requirements that I need as far as I know.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*



Roadwyrm said:


> Thats a DDR2 device and everything I have is DDR3... what about the GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3LR LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel ?
> 
> They say the BIOS set up is tricky at first but otherwise was in the same list as the other board and has all the requirements that I need as far as I know.



yeah, that should do the trick :wink:


----------



## Roadwyrm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Thought I would update this thread...the board is dead now...you guys where very right!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Roadwyrms first build (help plz)*

Thanks for reporting that most of us thought that was the problem, a lot of time we don't get feed back when things don't go well. Your different and I appreciate that!

Good luck finding a new board and finally getting this thing up and running


----------

